# Big Ride Weekend



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

So who is doing either the Sierra Century (new and improved), The Sequoia Century or America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride in Tahoe. I have done all three in the past and I liked the Sequoia the most since I do not live the the Bay area any more and do not get to ride as often on those roads.. 
Unfortunately this year I will be working and will not be able to do any of these rides. So if you are doing one fo them tell us about your experiences, I would love to live the ride thru someone else's legs


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*not this year*

My factory is shutting down temporarily, so I'm packing up my Bike Friday and heading to a far off land.

Hint: It has some of these:

<img src="https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/02/images/060217_kiwi.jpg">


And a lot of these:

<img src="https://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/03_02/sheep240307_486x386.jpg">


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, not a big ride, but pretty enough (with SCCCC) - 43 miles (and over 5k climbing) of Boulder Creek, Big Basin, Hwy 9, Bear Creek.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I am doing the Sequoia Century for the first time. Will report back.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Robwh9:

If you chose to arrive at Auckland, please check out the Global Cultures clothing company. It's the last clothing merchant as you turn right and head into the boarding areas, right before the food court.

They will have a T-shirt on "how to prepare a kiwi." It will show you the true nature of a "Kiwi." The 777 of Air New Zealand are awesome, quiet and spacious for coach.

CHL


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

CHL said:


> Robwh9:
> 
> If you chose to arrive at Auckland, please check out the Global Cultures clothing company. It's the last clothing merchant as you turn right and head into the boarding areas, right before the food court.
> 
> ...


I have this shirt (my wife's a Kiwi)!

I'll be doing the Sequoia 200K - planning to ride to and from the start which would boost it to about 150 miles.. w00t!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

we are doing sequoia century on our tandem.
since my wife is beginner we are doing the 50K.
I did the 100mi 2 years ago. Tougher than I expected.


----------



## DionSF (Apr 22, 2009)

Finished the Sequoia Metric Century: 68.14 miles, 6887 ft. elevation gain in 6:05 hours. Two big climbs: Redwood Gulch and Tunitas Creek. Decent weather, sun at both ends, overcast/fog up on the ridge.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Finished Sequoia 200K something like 11Kft of climbing on my garmin, managed average speed of 14.2 mi/hr, which is nothing special.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> who is doing either the Sierra Century.... Sequoia Century or America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride in Tahoe.



Too short, need a long ride.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice  Maybe I saw you out there! I rode from and to home and boosted it to 152 miles with 12157' of climbing.. both (way) PBs. I also hunkered in with some Tibco racers (who deigned to let me and my hairy legs join them) and boosted my average to 15.7 for the official 200K. Feeling Death Ride ready now


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone mentioned doing the Sequoia on a tandem.. it just occurred to me that I didn't see a single tandem all day - very unusual for an organized ride like this one.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

What about Terrible 2?


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Did the Sequoia Metric Century. Took a wrong turn out of the VA so total miles was 72. Average speed was 14.5 mph. Forgot both my water bottles so that was not a great start. Had to use a plastic bottle that did not fit in the cage that well. Also could not believe there was NO food at the start. I am used to the Marin Century where there is a full spread at the start so I will prepare better next time. Ate two pieces of toast at 5:15 and the lone package of sport beans I brought with me at 8:30 just before I started. I was hurting on the first big climb up Redwood Gulch. I was pretty shocked at the steepness. Glad I had been doing hill repeats on some 15-18% grades in San Francisco.

Started feeling good after lunch and coffee (lunch was great, tons of choices) and was able to motor up Tunitas pretty easily. Passed two tandems on Tunitas (for the person that didn't see any). That was my first time up Tunitas - beautiful climb. The newly paved sections almost seemed sticky however.

Overall the route was well organized but the rest stops could have been spaced a little better. Weather was highly variable, freezing at times. Especially the descent after the first big climb starting with Redwood Gulch/Highway 9. 

I was glad to try some of the well known climbs I have heard so much about. I will probably shoot for the regular century next year, as we were not overly tired at the end and had we had some food at the start we definitely would have been feeling less taxed.

Oh, and the oddest thing I saw was three dudes in what looked like full armor dressed in black walking with mountain bikes. Looked like Mad Max.


----------

